Ask HN: Is it a good idea to study assembler nowadays? - tavito
======
timonoko
How does one "study assembler"? I know several (dozen) machine languages by
hearth (3E02 == MVI A,2). And I wish I dont, because it is useless knowledge.
Maybe worth studying is some advanced macro assembler, but I doubt it. You
could learn to use unix m4 for the same effect.

~~~
tavito
Thank you timonoko. Indeed, I was referring to study some macro assembler...

